# Sweater of baby set complete.



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Sweater is done. Now, what to do next? Hat or booties/socks.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful cardigan. Look forward to seeing the hat and booties xx


----------



## noudy (Jan 4, 2013)

simply perfect ... well done !!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a perfect looking cardi,your knitting is gorgeous,love the pattern.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

OH WOW that is beautiful.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Simply put - stunning! Can't wait to see the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a beautiful jacket, can you tell us where we can find the pattern. Your knitting is very neat. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, where did you get the pattern?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh so very nice!!!...It is so cute... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice! Love it!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It's beautiful - well done


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That it so sweet! Wonderful work, lucky baby


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful work, it's sure to become a family heirloom xx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable sweater, matching booties or socks would be great!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Darling cardi - beautiful work! Maybe hat next?


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Am working on the hat now. If you would like the pattern, just give me your email address and I will send you a copy.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

that is breath takingly beautiful.. can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Doreen said:


> Am working on the hat now. If you would like the pattern, just give me your email address and I will send you a copy.


I would love the pattern if you are sharing. My email address is [email protected] Thank you very much.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see the hat, your sweater is beautiufl!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Quote "Sweater is done. Now, what to do next? Hat or booties/socks." Dorren.

I am in the same boat just about finished a bed doll of mine own design, waiting on the doll so I can finish the top.

But what am I going to do now, finish the cable panel rug that has one panel to go. OR ......


By the Way that is sokme nice work just love it


----------



## sunflowerjo (Dec 29, 2011)

Your knitting is wonderful. This is so pretty. I can't wait to see the completed set.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

omg. i just got another order for this set. so now i have to make 3 sets all together. this one and another one just like it, because they know that it's a girl and the 3rd one in either green or yellow. oh me nerves. lol


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

looks like your 'what to do next' is decided for you.
I would love to see the rest.
Does it have a blanket to go with it as well.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Doreen said:


> Am working on the hat now. If you would like the pattern, just give me your email address and I will send you a copy.


I would love the pattern too - thanks - my email address is:
[email protected] - thanks in advance!

:-D


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Would love the pattern of this just might be my next project.
[email protected]

thank you so much in advance


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Doreen said:


> Sweater is done. Now, what to do next? Hat or booties/socks.


Doreen, that is so pretty with the pattern instead of garter stitch all the way to the bottom! Adding cuffs is a great idea too, the pattern I have used (Leisure Arts) is cute, but this is special!
:thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely knitting too, good luck with the rest of your sets, I'd make the hat next.....


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! Lets see more!Hat or booties please


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW That little jacket is nothing short of perfection. Beautiful.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

that is so very pretty. I love the petals on the yoke.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Very Pretty


Doreen said:


> Sweater is done. Now, what to do next? Hat or booties/socks.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorgeous - love the neckline, so pretty!


----------



## knitwhat (Aug 11, 2012)

Please please - pretty please - would u let's us know where to find that pattern? It is gorgeous!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wee jacket,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love the pattern if you would be willing to share, my email is [email protected] aol.com. Thanks


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

wHERE DID YOU GET THE PATTERN


----------



## Akg (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes please I would like to have the pattern.it is a beautiful piece and I would love to knit one myself too. Thank you so much .my email is ........................ [email protected] If possible send the pattern for the bootties and the hat too . Thanks once again


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the body of the sweater...I have a pattern with the leaves around the neck but the body is garter stitch and doesn't compliment them like your pattern does. What stitch is the body done in?


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very pretty pattern!! Great Job!!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

What a beautiful pattern. Would love to have it.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful......pattern info please.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Terrific.... so exquisite!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So beautiful, would love the pattern also
e-mail address is: [email protected]


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

You did a beautiful job. I did one very much the same with the leaves on top but my pattern called for purling the body. I like yours better, where did you find the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

adorable!!


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Unfortunately there's no blanket to go with this set, so I'm going to crochet one to go with it.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

lovely jacket beautiful knitting i have done this one and made the hat into a beanie with a stalk instead of a pom pom


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful, would also love a copy of pattern, my email, [email protected] thanks.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable and I love the leaf pattern around the neck.


----------



## anne5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stunning, I would like to knit one for my boss who's wife is expecting could I also have a copy please
[email protected]


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely pattern, lovely work.....I too would love the pattern......


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you send me a copy of the pattern please my email address is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi your cardigan is beautiful could you send me the pattern please.thanks Ann sorry new to this will send pm to you


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love the pattern too.. My email address is [email protected] Thanks again. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## kathleenkate (Feb 3, 2013)

The sweater is beautiful. Would love to have the pattern. [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## baylaketrail (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous...would love pattern
[email protected]
thanks!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

This is beautiful! Can't wait to see the rest of the set.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous. Lucky baby. I vote for socks next. They stay on better than most booties.


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

very nicely done l also would like a copy of the pattern of the set sweater hat and booties [email protected] thankyou


----------



## dottie tampa (Jan 23, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern for the sweater. It is absolutely beautiful, I am making articles that I put a way for when my grand kids have babies and I may not be here to make them something, as I just had a birthday yesterday and turned 81. Thank you in advance my email address is [email protected] Your work is gorgeous. Thanks.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

That is just beautful...fantastic job!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Doreen, your baby jacket is beautiful! Now for the rest of the ensemble!! Thanks for sharing, hannet


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love that cardigan and you did a beautiful job with it! :thumbup:


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Perfectly done! I'd do a bonnet to match, and then I would probably add some booties. It is really a very pretty stitch.


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very Very nice. Love the pattern sure will look great on the Baby.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

When everyone wants your pattern, you have won an oscar for knitting. Beautiful sweater, nicely done. Your heart will skip a beat every time you see the baby wearing it. Enjoy.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok people. Thank you all for your wonderful comments. I have spent the last hour or more responding to emails. I am going to go and try and finish the hat and will post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful!! May I have the pattern too please.

The hat and booties too. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Pattern too, please! [email protected] I have new grandchildren and that would be wonderful. Thank you so much. It is just lovely and so beautifully done.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

That is truly beautiful!!


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous Doreen.That is my favorite baby set to do.I get orders for that one all the time.Did you use Baby yarn?


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Can you (please) handle another pattern request? My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks so much!!


----------



## ann rabson (Feb 3, 2013)

could you please send a link to pattern or if you have it please email to 
[email protected] thanks ann


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

could I have the pattern please 
my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## DFinne (Feb 1, 2011)

Exquisite pattern.....love the leaves, cuffs and body. What a wonderful job you've done!!!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I bet the baby who wears this will look so cute!!!


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love the pattern also my E-mail address is [email protected] thank you it is beautiful I just hope I can do 1/2 as well


----------



## durabelle (Apr 19, 2012)

I would like the pattern for the sweater, booties and hat.
Your work is super good!!
email: [email protected]


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern, The sweater is just beautiful. My e-mail address is [email protected] Thank You,


----------



## nanastokes (Mar 4, 2012)

I would like the pattern too please. [email protected] thank you


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My what a LOT of private emails in this thread. Any spammer will have quite a heyday here... All of you who gave out your emails in a public forum now need to be very careful of being spammed, conned, and ripped off through your email accounts. Very, very dangerous to post your email address in a public forum! 

Not to mention that "sharing" a copyrighted pattern is infringement on that copyright.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Doreen could you maybe post the pattern here when you have the time so we all could have it? It is lovely and I think most would love to have pattern. Or maybe someone who you emailed it to could post it for you. Thanks so much.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i like the way you have used a pattern rather than st st on body of jacket


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater and such nice work.


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

I too would like this beautiful pattern. My email is [email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My what a LOT of private emails in this thread. Any spammer will have quite a heyday here... All of you who gave out your emails in a public forum now need to be very careful of being spammed, conned, and ripped off through your email accounts. Very, very dangerous to post your email address in a public forum!
> 
> Not to mention that "sharing" a copyrighted pattern is infringement on that copyright.


I agree, PM is the best way to do this. This design though is a copyright one was posted on this form couple of weeks ago.
The sweater is just gorgeous what stitch is used for the body?. Just love it.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I like yours so much better than the all garter stitch leaf sweaters. Please tell us where you got the pattern?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty and so well done..


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

I have seen this sweater several times before, have to say this is the most beautiful one, and the work is excellent.


----------



## Outlawann (Nov 25, 2012)

Love it, such a well made baby coat.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

That's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## ERobin5464 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, I would love the pattern. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That is a beautiful cardigan. Look forward to seeing the hat and booties xx


A lot of people are asking for this pattern - here is some info on it:-

http://www.whattoknitwhen.com/2008/10/autumn-leaves.html
free pattern (similar but with short sleeves)

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?code=806039&utm_medium=affiliate&source=CJAAFF&utm_source=cj
Item # 806039 
Knit Lace & Leaves for Baby
$7.95 Hurry! Only 11 left!


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

THANK YOU


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info - now if someone could translate the pattern for us.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful, love the pattern


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater and beautiful job of knitting. Just love the pattern in it.


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

definitely agree with you I put mine on then realised what I had done so deleted it


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

definitly agree with you Sewbizgirl I put my email address on then realised what I had done so deleted it and sent a PM but cant download pattern for some reason


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Lovely baby matinee coat


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Doreen said:


> Am working on the hat now. If you would like the pattern, just give me your email address and I will send you a copy.


So beautiful...would love the pattern [email protected]


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

lovely like the design in body


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautifully knit! So perfect. And I love the pattern.


----------



## wareagle (May 16, 2011)

I would love the pattern. I know I could never do such a sweater.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I would like this pattern too please: [email protected]


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern - it is absolutely beautiful.

Much appreciated
Great work


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

I used red heart comfort sport.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is the hat. Send me a pm here and I will try to send it to you. If you have trouble downloading it, please let me know and I'll see if I can do something else in order for you to get it.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Doreen, i have asked for this pattern, but just realised have got on pretty similar. THANKYOU steph.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

So please cancel request. Thanks Steph


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

That is beautiful would you please share the pattern thank you.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Pattern please! [email protected] Thank You


----------



## Kmsacca (May 17, 2012)

What a cute pattern- and beautiful work!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful job of knitting. Is this a top down sweater? I enjoy doing those the best!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

So pretty and delicate looking!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful baby sweater!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a lovely pattern superbly worked.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

S0 cute


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Doreen--I replied to your e-mail--just to recap--no one seems to be able to open the document in the format you used. If you can send it in a PDF--or even send it to me in a Microsoft Word Document--I can convert it into a PDF for you and send it back to you. I hope this helps.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautifl


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful. I sent you a PM.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, would you please sendme the pattern. The sweater looks cuddly and warm. My email address is :-
[email protected]

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Love it! You did a great job! I'd like the pattern too - [email protected] 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

this pattern it is in an out of print Patons/Beehive book, We are allowed to share Patons vintage patterns as long as when you send it you must according to Ms Doris Erb from Patons customer service.quote the book number and the yarn originally used.
see thread with attached email I still have the original email saved if anyone wishes to verify it
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-99903-1.html


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

It is beautiful, can't wait to see the whole set.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Grandmasheryl do you have the pattern to share? Thanks


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I just rescanned it but you will need to email me please


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

I would appreciate a copy of the parttern my e mail address is
[email protected] mail .com thank you so much.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

please pm me privately don't post your info publicly and I PROMISE I will NOT put you on a "mailing" list EVER.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's beautiful, I just sent you a pm thanks


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

grandmasheryl, I just sent you a pm 
thnks


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

yes it is top down


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a beautiful cardigan..


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

thank you. I would love the pattern. I'll send you a PM


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

i would like a copy of this pattern please. sharron--
my email address [email protected]
thank you.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Hat and Booties would complete it.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

gorgeous.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Would love a copy of the pattern...just PM'd you a request!


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

Could you send a copy to my address [email protected]
Thank You Just pm you also


----------



## loretta33 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi. I think this is so adorable. The hat is cute too. If you could send me the pattern too I would appreciate it. My email is [email protected] Thank you very much.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

Love the pattern My email addrerss is [email protected]
I am always looking for something diferent for my charities.

Many nthanks


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very cute


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Your knitting is perfect and the cardi is beautiful.


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

That sweater is beautiful beyond words! Your work is top notch!! Can't wait to see the hat....


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful job. It is so adorable.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

That sweater is just super cute!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Doreen said:


> Sweater is done. Now, what to do next? Hat or booties/socks.


Dear Doreen
I loved the matinee jacket and would like the pattern. thankyou Pat
[email protected]


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Goodness that is lovely!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Exquisite! Beautiful sweater!!


----------



## scotdancer (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it possible for you to let me know where to purchase this pattern. It is just beautiful.


----------



## scotdancer (Nov 1, 2012)

Would love to have the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater. Any chance of finding out where you got the pattern?


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful work, I have that pattern but have yet to make it. Great job.


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

I have that pattern and have made it numerous times. However, I love the changes you made to it. It looks so much nicer than the plain garter stitch the pattern calls for. Could you please tell me the stitch you used for the bottom of the sweater or if it's easier just send me the revised pattern. Thanks so much. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I have this pattern from an old book and it was done like this. I have the newer pattern with the garder stitich too. I have made this and had it work out and have made it and had trouble.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I first made this sweater set about 40 years ago and gave it to a friend at her baby shower. It always looks so nice. You did a beautiful job, and I love the hat, too.
I made the one in garter stitch a couple days ago, and I was pleased with it. It only took one day ! I made the hat, too, and booties to match. It will go to the hospital for a mom in need.
Joan


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

So pretty, love the design.


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Agree with everyone else, its gorgeous. I like this version better.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

i made one of these in april1961.
the very first thing i knitted.
it had a picot edging and was in st.st.
i actually still have the pattern.
i loved it, but i like the way this one is done.
quite different.
i am in middle of making the one on garter stitch that was featured on here.


----------



## smjknits (May 28, 2012)

I would love the pattern, [email protected]


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Doreen said:


> Sweater is done. Now, what to do next? Hat or booties/socks.


Love it.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's the set. Now I have to make a blanket. I think the blanket will be crocheted.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

To all that are asking for the pattern, here is where I purchased it. I am being overwhelmed with requests for the pattern and I can't keep up with them all, so here is the link for the pattern. I paid only 3.00 for it. vintageknitcrochet.etsy.com. Vintage Knit Baby Patterns Sweater Bonnet Booties Set P111h.
So sorry for all the trouble that you are having. I don't know how to convert the pattern that I have to pdf. So sorry.


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

Incredibly AWESOME!!!!! By any chance, will you be posting the patterns?


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

OOPS! Sorry - I just read your previous note listing the link for the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

ok. here we go. i think i just converted the pattern, so will try to send it to you all. let me know if you can open it. this may take some time, so please be patient.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Doreen said:


> To all that are asking for the pattern, here is where I purchased it. I am being overwhelmed with requests for the pattern and I can't keep up with them all, so here is the link for the pattern. I paid only 3.00 for it. vintageknitcrochet.etsy.com. Vintage Knit Baby Patterns Sweater Bonnet Booties Set P111h.
> So sorry for all the trouble that you are having. I don't know how to convert the pattern that I have to pdf. So sorry.


Thank you for the pattern source. Just went and purchased several. No need to send me this one


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Doreen, you did a great job,


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank You for your time in sending me the sweater pattern.
Your sweater is just great with the hat and booties


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Your sweater set is just beautiful. You do lovely work. Also thank you for taking so much time to send the pattern to so many. You are very thoughtful! Such a nice group of knitters on this site. You have been very busy between knitting and e mails. Thanks so much!


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

What beautiful little baby jacket the yoke makes the jacket.
Knitted by an expert I'd say


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Doreen said:


> To all that are asking for the pattern, here is where I purchased it. I am being overwhelmed with requests for the pattern and I can't keep up with them all, so here is the link for the pattern. I paid only 3.00 for it. vintageknitcrochet.etsy.com. Vintage Knit Baby Patterns Sweater Bonnet Booties Set P111h.
> So sorry for all the trouble that you are having. I don't know how to convert the pattern that I have to pdf. So sorry.


Been on the site and this pattern is no longer available apparently.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

ernai said:


> Doreen said:
> 
> 
> > To all that are asking for the pattern, here is where I purchased it. I am being overwhelmed with requests for the pattern and I can't keep up with them all, so here is the link for the pattern. I paid only 3.00 for it. vintageknitcrochet.etsy.com. Vintage Knit Baby Patterns Sweater Bonnet Booties Set P111h.
> ...


It was on there about 5 hours ago because I bought one.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> ernai said:
> 
> 
> > Doreen said:
> ...


Just went on the site
http://www.etsy.com/shop/vintageknitcrochet?section_id=7387297

pasted in

Vintage Knit Baby Patterns Sweater Bonnet Booties Set P111h

Search Results:
No results for Vintage Knit Baby Patterns Sweater Bonnet Booties Set P111h.

?????????


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

ernai --- keep checking ... if you click on any of them you will see that they all say "1 available."

When I was on the site earlier I purchased 5 patterns. None of them are now on the site. I'm guessing she will put another of each of them back on the site when she sends to me the ones I ordered.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Doreen said:


> ok. here we go. i think i just converted the pattern, so will try to send it to you all. let me know if you can open it. this may take some time, so please be patient.


Received the pattern this morning...downloaded ok, thankyou


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

It's lovely, well done! Can I ask you where the pattern is from? The links above are not for this pattern.
Thanks for posting this lovely knit.


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

if you are doing a search on the website that was given, just put P111H and the sweater will come up.


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi I have the pattern from a book I got on amazon it is still avaible the name of the book is Forever Favorites (Leisure Arts #15899) by Spinrite (1999),hope this helps. I was looking through my patterns and found it.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

The beginnings of the baby blanket I decided to make to go with the sweater set.


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

I think this blanket will look great with the sweater set.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The pattern is really special - just beautiful. I always did the sweater first, then the hat, then the booties; I don't know why. I bet you've already gone on to the next?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Doreen --- that afgan looks really similar to the Sandman afgan ... what is the pattern?


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Doreen --- that afgan looks really similar to the Sandman afgan ... what is the pattern?


lol All I know is that I found it online and it's called baby blanket. lol


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Hay everyone. Just wanted to know if there was anyone that I missed for sharing the pattern for the sweater set? PM me with email if I did.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love that design around the neck.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

A little bit more done on blanket.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

It looks lovely


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

Doreen said:


> Am working on the hat now. If you would like the pattern, just give me your email address and I will send you a copy.


That is absolutely beautiful. It's very similar to a vintage pattern I had and lost. Can you share the pattern please?


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

can you send the address for the baby sweater. [email protected] thank you


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i just love it you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Blanket that I'm making to go with the set is just about done. Am on the final rows of the border, so am hoping that I'll finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Doreen, its lovely


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

The jacket is beautiful and you have done a frantic job. Could I please have a copy of the pattern my email is [email protected]

Thank you in advance

Rhonda


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I would love the pattern My email is: [email protected]
Thank you so much.


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

I already received the copy of the sweater pattern. Thanks so much for taking the time to send it out. I know you got a zillion requests. The blanket really looks nice too. I like the stitch you are doing because it is not "holey" at all. Would you mind sharing that pattern too? Or just tell me the stitch pattern. Thanks again. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

I also was wondering the stich you are doing on the blanket? No holes for little fingers to get caught in. Could you please shar if possible? Thanks!


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's the link for the blanket.
http://moderngracedesign.blogspot.ca/2012/09/baby-blanket-free-pattern.html


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

The Set is finished. Here are pics of just the finished blanket and also of the entire set.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That is so dainty.


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Please. Any one looking for the pattern for the Sweater Set, pm me because it's easier to keep track of. This way I don't send a second one out to you.


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

The set is just beautiful. Thanks for sharing your pictures and patterns.


----------



## Akg (Nov 21, 2012)

It is absolutely a beautiful piece of work .


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Am starting the next sweater. Doing it in light pink. Just not sure as to what blanket I'm going to make with it yet.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Love the matching hat and booties! This is going to be one lucky baby!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

What a lucky baby! This set is absolutely beautiful! Should become a family heirloom!


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Doreen The full set is absolutely beautiful, very well done, love the edging round blanket.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, soooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Doreen, did you get the patterns I sent you?


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I got them. Thank you. They are great.


----------



## saviorpat4 (Jul 19, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Doreen (Jan 23, 2011)

I would like to thank all of you for your kind and wonderful words about the white sweater set. The pink one is done and pics have been posted. Am now working on a bunting bag. The white set that was made for the niece of a very special friend (whom is now longer with us) has had her beautiful daughter. Mom, Dad and daughter are doing so great. The blanket for this set was crochet and was presented to her in memory of her Aunt as she was a lady that was very good at crocheting. When ever there was a baby on the way, she would crochet something and I would knit something. We were both into all kinds of crafts, crocheting and knitting were both of our highlights. She is missed so very much. She was my soul mate for all things crafty. She's gone now almost 4 years and she is always in my thoughts. So the crochet blanket for the set was in memory of Sylvia Thompson.


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

I would like the instructions for the baby set. Thank you so much. [email protected]


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

I would love to have a copy of the pattern please. Send to [email protected] Thank you very much!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

So beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

I would love a copy, my email is [email protected]


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

To all of you who put your email address on to an OPEN FORUM - I hope you don't get caught. If you had read through this post I put details of it on

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143361-8.html - PAGE 8 of this post.

If you want information on any patterns you should PM the author of the post.

Less trouble!!!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for info.


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the three websites. Iam going to start soon.


----------



## JoMarie285 (May 19, 2011)

:thumbup: This is adorable. What a lucky little girl to be given this. Your work is commendable. What pattern is it that you used? I've got some new great grandchildren on the way soon and that would be something I would love to make. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info. [email protected]


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

butnickol said:


> Thank you so much for the info. [email protected]


Look at details 5 posts above this one.

1. Good idea to check posts in case answer already given.
2. Not a good idea to give out email address on open forum. Send PM to original author instead.


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

Doreen; 
I would love a copy of the sweater pattern...emailed you a couple times but never received the pattern..my email address:
[email protected]!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I just love it,it's gorgeous


----------



## jonluk (Mar 25, 2013)

Your sweater is beautiful would love the pattern my e-mail is [email protected] thanks Barb


----------



## Vshort (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------

